# Timelapse video support



## uyk23399 (Oct 27, 2019)

we could just slow down frame capture time in OBS. 
It is a pretty handy feature. I had to render 8 hr video into 1 hr just to speed it up  (AKA make a timelapse)


----------



## Raging_Flames (Nov 11, 2019)

Settings ->Video -> Drop down menu, select "Fractional FPS Value"


----------



## kris0725pl (Mar 7, 2021)

Hi...this working in real time? I mean when i record video i need manipulate fps video.....sample!

First 19 minutes i need record with normal speed...when i pause video i need to change fps value to timelapse...etc....it is possible in obs?


----------

